# HELP:: Embroidery Digitizing Software



## djcrazyboy (Mar 14, 2013)

Good Morning Tshirt World!! Ill Make this Short...

My Cousin Gave me a Singer Futura XL-400 Embroidery Machine...
..and My Question Is:

I Design on PS & IL (Silkscreen & Heatpress)..
So now i want to Try EMBROIDERY...

What Software Do yall Reccomend for DIGITIZING my Deaigns and Transferring them to Embroider..?

Thanks In Advance..


----------



## arfan (Nov 28, 2016)

If you want to more flexibility in digitizing then you must buy a wilcom product or pulse. Which is widely used in world. It give you the easier user interface for embroidery digitizing. But one thing you should remember that these software are costly.


----------



## digidana (Jun 20, 2016)

i would say wilcom is the best. but just a fair warning...there is a LOT more to digitizing than just buying the software. i wouldn't recommend making the investment unless you plan on seriously getting into digitizing. it took years before i really felt like i knew what i was doing. learning the software is the easy part. learning what works and looks good on the machine is by far the hard part. do a lot of research on actual digitizing before you decide to take the plunge. most embroiderers have digitizers do their designs, especially in the beginning, but i've had some of the same customers for 20 years. trying to learn digitizing and embroidery at the same time would be very tough. make sure you're stitch great designs just learning the embroidery end of things, or it could be a real headache trying to figure out if any issues you are having are because of the machine or the design.


----------



## LTPEMB (Jul 10, 2015)

I have used and tested quite a few. Hands down the BEST software is Wilcom Software. The ones i list off are all wilcom.
Hatch is good if you are hobby/not seriously trying to make money. DecoStudio is more for a business that outsources digitizing but occasionally wants to do quick and dirty digitizing, Heavily relys on auto settings. EmbroideryStudio Editing is great if all you want to do is outsource files but need to edit/fix minor details that wastes time having the digitizer fix it. (underlay settings/corner shortening and others.) 
EmbroideryStudio Designing + all the extra tools is the best. but most expensive. And takes years to master.


----------



## STPG Press (Jul 6, 2015)

Full Disclosure:

I am not an Embroider, nor am I a digitizer. But Diana above, is spot on. I have a decorator that does my embroidery. He charges me a certain fee for digitizing in addition to the embroidery work. I have tried cutting corners and using some of the cheap, almost "spammish" digitizing options that are coming from all over the world, straight to my Inbox. The $6-8 that I might save in cash isn't worth the headaches that I have experienced when my decorator calls me and asks where I got the digitized file from.

Basically, if your logo or artwork isn't digitized properly, it's not going to embroider well. I have neither the time, nor the patience for things to not be correct and awesome. I don't mind paying for the digitizing because it's a skill set that I don't have time for, nor would it pay me the proper margin for it to make sense...

I guess what I'm saying is, determine whether you think saving $5-10 on the digitizing fee by doing it yourself is worth it; especially when the entire job depends on the digitizing being right.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

If you are just starting in embroidery I strongly suggest you outsource your digitizing while you learn how to run your machine, add embroidery to your business and how embroidery designs differ from printed designs. If you use a digitizer who produces quality work you'll learn what a well digitized design looks like and how design elements are translated into embroidery. Then, after a couple of years, if adding embroidery was a good choice, you'll be more able to choose the right software for your needs and budget. You could buy something cheap now but it will take lots of time to learn especially if you're also learning how to run the machine. If you outsource digitizing you'll have a greater chance of making money now rather than investing in software that's limited and takes lots of time to learn how to use.


----------



## EmbroidTek1 (Sep 27, 2016)

I wouldn't invest in Wilcom yet til you get your feet wet. Wilcom costs more then your machine and a Singer Futura XL 400 is a home machine not a commercial machine. I would contract out the digitizing or else look at cheaper programs like Sew What Pro, Brother BES, Wings, Compucon or Embird. I just feel Wilcom is over kill for your machine. Wilcom is the best software but if you are gonna be using the Singer for a while then I don't think it is worth it. I'm not sure why a few people are telling you Wilcom when you can't get it on special because you don't have software to trade in to get the reduced cost. If you are gonna drop a few thousand on software then it would be better spent to upgrade to a more commercial machine.


----------



## anilssingh (Dec 7, 2020)

Hi, If you are serious about digitizing and want to make your career as professional digitizer than I will suggest you try to use Wilcom Embroidery Software. It is an ideal tool for doing any task related to digitizing. You can download Wilcom software through Google search. I hope this information will helpful in some way.


----------

